# Puppy training



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

So i finally got out to a schutzhund meeting... The trainer said that he likes to just get them used to playing and getting ruff and not scared of things... At the age of 8 weeks to 8 months, but he didn't go into detail about what he does soooo thats annoying.

But a couple handlers came to talk to us and they said we should get a flirt pole to start her off on, which I was going to get anyway. What other equipment should I start with? 

So I was wondering what I could do with Kono besides the flirt pole? Should I work on focus and what about training... like sit, stay, down, and here? Does anyone know what he could be talking about with getting them tough?

Any thing helps C:

Thanks!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Getting them tough?! What sort of silliness is that? Didn't they give you any training on what sort of things you should be working on with your pup? Obedience? Tracking?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

He probably meant tough as in confident. I would work on playing tug and doing fun obedience, but he is right, I wouldn't get too far into it yet.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds to me like he/she ,( trainer), is talking about letting the young pups get acclimated to club,people, and noises and smells that are present at training. If this is your first time at club, I as trainer would want to see how your dog does from 8 weeks to at least 4 months before I thought about anything formal. The dog doesn't know and you don't either....definite recipe for the trainer to take their time with you and your dog....make sense?


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Getting them tough?! What sort of silliness is that? Didn't they give you any training on what sort of things you should be working on with your pup? Obedience? Tracking?


*No, he just said to watch them and that he wouldn't really do anything yet... :\ which yeah I'm not going to try jumps or serious stuff... because she is only 4 months... but what about little things?*



Shaina said:


> He probably meant tough as in confident. I would work on playing tug and doing fun obedience, but he is right, I wouldn't get too far into it yet.


*Yeah I wasn't thinking about like big things with training... So would tug be to rough for her teeth since she is teething and already lost some? So would focus be okay for training?*



cliffson1 said:


> Sounds to me like he/she ,( trainer), is talking about letting the young pups get acclimated to club,people, and noises and smells that are present at training. If this is your first time at club, I as trainer would want to see how your dog does from 8 weeks to at least 4 months before I thought about anything formal. The dog doesn't know and you don't either....definite recipe for the trainer to take their time with you and your dog....make sense?


*Okay, that makes more sense. He wasn't very detailed in his conversation.. But hopefully he will be next time. She is 4 months so what would you do then?Yeah he was kinda lets get this show on the road... Any thing about little training things for prey drive or obedience?*

Thanks you three your answers helped me to understand more c:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Seriously, I start obedience and tracking at 8 weeks. It's age appropriate, but I still start it. You are wasting the easiest time of life to train your dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm taking mine to get evaluated and she is 10 months. They told me that is a good age to start and see if she is able to do it or not. Mine has gone through several obedience classes already. I'm interested in the tracking too.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Seriously, I start obedience and tracking at 8 weeks. It's age appropriate, but I still start it. You are wasting the easiest time of life to train your dog.



8 weeks is when you should be bonding and setting up for house manners IMO. There's plenty of puppyhood left for other things. I did too much obedience too young with my female and I'm regretting it now. I'd rather channel the drives into nice obedience as they get older. There's plenty of opposing theories on both sides though and one isn't necessarily better than the other.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Seriously, I start obedience and tracking at 8 weeks. It's age appropriate, but I still start it. You are wasting the easiest time of life to train your dog.


*Yeah I thought that she should be doing something. At least get the hang of things... 

Thanks c:*



llombardo said:


> I'm taking mine to get evaluated and she is 10 months. They told me that is a good age to start and see if she is able to do it or not. Mine has gone through several obedience classes already. I'm interested in the tracking too.


*Okay... yeah I've heard of all ages starting but its just I don't know what I can do before she is 8 months old... Tracking seems fun to do c: And I'm waiting on the obedience for now... just for fun obedience I'll try.

Thanks for the info  *


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can't do too much obedience with a pup. They have no bad habbits to fix so it's all fun and positive. Great way to bond and build drive.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Shaina said:


> 8 weeks is when you should be bonding and setting up for house manners IMO. There's plenty of puppyhood left for other things. I did too much obedience too young with my female and I'm regretting it now. I'd rather channel the drives into nice obedience as they get older. There's plenty of opposing theories on both sides though and one isn't necessarily better than the other.


*Do you think that simple obedience is ok? Yeah I think bonding is very important too c: Wouldn't do serious serious training just little things.

Thanks! C:*



Elaine said:


> You can't do too much obedience with a pup. They have no bad habbits to fix so it's all fun and positive. Great way to bond and build drive.


*Thats very nice to know C: No bad habits so just fun... Thanks C:*


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Heel, come, down, sit, stand, and focus are all things you can start on right away.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Heel, come, down, sit, stand, and focus are all things you can start on right away.


*Okay thanks! C: Ill start those teaching tomorrow. Would you teach everyday and then when she can do sit lets say without treats... then I go to down? Is that right?*


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You do all of it from the beginning and you use treats all the time until she's pretty solid on the exercise. Work on it every day, a couple of times a day, but keep it short and fun. Your dog should get excited when it's training time, if she doesn't, you aren't doing it right.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

My pup is about a week older than yours, and one of the things I make sure to do every day is to do some obedience with a handful of each of his meals, if not more. He works wonderfully for his kibble, and is super enthusiastic, so you might want to try that. I also try to keep repeating the basics like sit, down, and stay each session, but throw in some other fun commands we've been doing like around, between, and back up. We practice focus in its own session with higher value treats than other times as well.

But like Elaine said, keep it short and keep it fun! After a stimulating training session you'll both feel accomplished and closer with each command you master together


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It's a big difference in an experienced person starting formal things at young age at home with no guidance, and a first time prospective sch participant dabbling around. Socialize the dog, leash manners, exposure to environmental issues like slippery floors, steps without backs, heights, loud noises, traffic from a sidewalk, industrial park where big truks and machinery are working, are all good things to be doing now. Once the trainers at the club show you how to do the formal sit, plats, come, etc...then you can practice at home. Now if you weren't planning on doing sch, then it would be fine to start early and create whatever you like. But there are ways to teach that will flow in the scheme of the sport...once you know how, then next time you can start earlier...jmo.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Along with what Cliff suggested, I would work with the pups smaller structure, teaching rear end awareness(perchwork), backing up and other movements to show the pup he has more than a nose. I wish I'd done it with mine before he got all gangly/long.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Right, but notice the most important point Cliff made about starting young...it must be done correctly. A new handler needs proper guidance or else the comment about starting with a clean slate goes out the window. The socializing/neutralizing to the environment is important as well and doesn't need technical correctness. Just make sure if the puppy shows unsureness that you don't reinforce that by inappropriate praising and trying to soothe him. Be matter of fact and let puppy investigate on it's own. I also don't let strangers hover over my puppy....a short hello and then refocus my puppy on me.
Sue


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree. If this is your first competition dog, I would wait on training behaviours. I always recommend the Michael Eliis videos (power of training with food and also training with tugs). If you can only get one at this time, get the food DVD. It will help with focus, drive building and muscle memory for future heeling. It will also show you how to teach the sit, down and stand correctly.

When members get new puppies they always bring them along. The very young ones don't do very much. They may have their breakfast in a scent box or on a short straight track. They get plenty of socialization time. After all, who doesn't want to play with a puppy. They will also come out and do some flirt pole work. It's all fun for them. They get used to car rides, going to new places and waiting in the crate. But don't just bring the pup to the club. You want to expose him to as many new things as you can. Lots of socialization and new environments.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And then there is a pup that is so social that we need to ignore him when he comes out on the field....he needs to be into his handler more than the crowd that use to play with him. 
A fine balance, but necessary for some dogs.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

*Thanks for all the advice C:

So if I have this right... Socialize but then have her focus on me after they pet her. Then have the trainer teach me how to have her do commands correctly and then teach her with meals. And then take her to different places like fields and construction places...
*


----------

